# New hedgehog making loud huffing noises and jumps every time touched or hears a noise



## Kayleighhpfc (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello 

I am new to this forum and new to owning a hedgehog but I was just looking for some advice 

I have a African Pygmy hedgehog, he came to me two days ago but he is very grumpy. He is three months old

He makes these noises they sound a bit like sneezes and breathing out very quickly whenever he is touched or hears a aloud noise. The breeder said that he has always done this but doesn't know why. 

Obviously I want to help him I don't want him to feel scared of us but I don't know if this is normal or not or what to do about it p. 

I have taken a video but it won't let me upload it will try again later though 

Any help would be appreciated 

Thank you


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

The noise that you're hearing is called huffing. It's extremely common in all hedgehogs. You're hedgehog is making that noise because he is scared or nervous. 

Since he is new,to you, give him time to adjust. The behavior you're describing is common in all hedgies when they are first brought home. This behavior can be improved by bonding with them every night for at least 30 min. However, it's mostly your hedgies personality that is going to determine whether or not this behavior will go away.


----------



## ellarose (Dec 5, 2014)

I've had my hedgehog for a week tomorrow, and I get these too. It was worse at first, but you need to handle the hedgehog and make a point to do the things they don't seem to like to get them used to it. That's my personal opinion anyway.


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

Agree with all the above. We have hadour girl for a year now and she still huffs at us when we first wake her up. This is their defense system. They do these things when they are scared. Remember hedgies have very poor eyesight but exceptional hearing. They don't know what is coming at them! I talk to my hedgie in a quiet soft voice and she quickly calms down once she realizes it is her human and not something that is trying to eat her. Handle your hedgie every day and don't let any spiking up or hissing scare you away!


----------

